# Re-pourposed for brooding



## killerfamilyfarm (Dec 31, 2012)

I ordered some chicks at the begining of the week and have been looking around the basement and garage to see what we had laying around to make a little place for them inside until they feather out... Thank goodness I'm married to Macgyver, my husband repourpased and old coppertone display, and a bunch of scraps from other projects 










I can't wait for them to arrive!!!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

What kind of chicks are you getting? Those little golfball size puffs are going to have you hooked at first peep!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice set up! Just waiting now !


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Keep us posted. I'd love to see your progress.


----------



## killerfamilyfarm (Dec 31, 2012)

7chicks said:


> What kind of chicks are you getting? Those little golfball size puffs are going to have you hooked at first peep!


I'm starting with 15 dominique hens. I'm thinking of calling an adding 1 roo.... not sure yet


----------



## killerfamilyfarm (Dec 31, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> Nice set up! Just waiting now !


Thanks! My husband is quite crafty, he turns all kinds of random things into something really useful! 

I'm not good at the waiting.... I really want those little fluffies right now!!!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

killerfamilyfarm said:


> I'm starting with 15 dominique hens. I'm thinking of calling an adding 1 roo.... not sure yet


without a roo who will look after your flock ?
1 roo would be good but with 15 hens i would say get 2 so they can tagteam anything that shows up to hurt your laying hens.

piglett


----------

